
Show HN: I made a PWA Markdown editor, with some shortcuts and customisations - jp1016
https://github.com/JP1016/Markdown
======
leshokunin
Looks really solid! Can this easily be used in a more compact view? For
example in the compose view for an email client, I don't imagine having a full
screen with splits.

Is there a way to make it small, hide some things? On Slate, there's a way to
type markdown and have it auto rendered. Is there such a mode?

~~~
jp1016
thanks for checking it out, currently there is no option to have a compact
view and embedding inside mail compose screen, i might have to create an
extension for that to be possible. i made it to create GitHub readmes quickly
, using templates which like license or contributors list which can be used
across multiple projects

